# 67 gto fuel cover door in chrome are they available ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, our number plates here in oz are real small and all i can see is the ugly fuel cover door, it would look so much better against the chrome bumper if the door was chrome too, does anyone know if they are available anywhere ?, thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think so, but you could have yours chromed. Or, maybe you could use something like a sheet of polished stainless steel the size of the door and place it behind your plate?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

or powdercoat it.....or make a billet frame for the number plate????


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> or powdercoat it.....or make a billet frame for the number plate????


i can get it chromed just thought i best check see if they are available, no worries i will chrome it....thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Or mount the OZ plate over an original, year-correct US plate of the state of your choice....Lots of options. I vote for a stainless or chrome background....you could indeed have the "door" chromed and ad a nice frame. Just how small IS an OZ plate?? And while we're at it, does the W.C. _really_ flush counter-clockwise down under???


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Or mount the OZ plate over an original, year-correct US plate of the state of your choice....Lots of options. I vote for a stainless or chrome background....you could indeed have the "door" chromed and ad a nice frame. Just how small IS an OZ plate?? And while we're at it, does the W.C. _really_ flush counter-clockwise down under???


just emailed a few chrome plate companies best i get it chromed to look right....our plates are only about 3 inch tall so only covers about half the door....i know i'm being fussy but the car is so nice i want to make it perfect !........and not counter clockwise, our dunnies rain down from all sides ...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

CHROME is beautiful...IF it is done properly...difficult to get in the USA...to mant EPA regulations and other govn't invasive actions.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I blame it all on the Sierra Club and the Meth Labs!!! Yeah, like good paint and a good machine shop, good chrome is hard to get. The environmental wackos have regulated them into oblivion, along with the American economy.....


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> I blame it all on the Sierra Club and the Meth Labs!!! Yeah, like good paint and a good machine shop, good chrome is hard to get. The environmental wackos have regulated them into oblivion, along with the American economy.....


i got a quote $75 to chrome the door and it takes 2 weeks.....


----------

